#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Как вылечить гипертонию с помощью простого средства китайской медицины?

## Еше Нинбо

Я вылечил гипертонию у своей мамы двумя простыми упражнениями лечебного массажа китайской медицины. Это заболевание очень распространено в России, может этот метод кому-нибудь поможет и спасёт жизнь многим, улучшит качество их жизни.

1. Массаж точки юнцюань
Точка юнцюань находится на стопе, если согнуть пальцы по направлению к пятке, то на середине стопы образуется ямка - это и есть точка юнцюань. Это выходное отверстие меридиана почек. Ежедневный массаж этой точки способствует улучшению зрения, снижению давления, улучшению работы почек и печени, улучшает сон.
Делается так: точкой лаогун, которая находится на середине ладони (если согнуть средний и безымянный палец к ладони, то место на ладони между ними и будет точка лаогун). начинаем растирать спокойно и без особых усилий точку юнцюань вверх и вниз 36 раз. Один раз - это движение вверх и вниз. Делать лучше это упражнение утром и вечером перед сном.
2. Массаж ушной раковины спереди и сзади. 
Задняя часть ушной раковины называется 降压沟 - впадина, понижающая давление. Массируем ушную раковину большим и указательным пальцами (указательный палец согнут) сверху вниз 36 раз. При этом большой палец массирует заднюю поверхность уха, а указательный переднюю. Массаж сверху вниз! Это упражение нужно делать утром и вечером.
Кроме того, на ухе находится огромное количество точек, оказывающих положительное влияние практически на все органы в теле.
У кого давление пониженное, давление не будет понижаться. Это упражнение способствует нормализации давления.
Тем, кто регулярно принимает лекарства западной медицины, не следует пытаться сразу же отказываться от лекарств. Это должен быть постепенный процесс.
Эти упражнения нужно будет делать и после излечения, чтобы избежать рецидива болезни. Как утреннюю и вечернюю гимнастику.

Будьте здоровы!

----------

Aion (24.04.2019), Chhyu Dorje (06.04.2011), Ersh (08.04.2011), Joy (18.04.2011), Алексей Е (25.07.2012), Алексей Самохин (06.04.2011), Кузьмич (20.04.2011), Нея (06.04.2011), Пема Ванчук (25.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2012)

----------


## Chikara

на мой взгляд, одним лишь временным открытием каналов ци гипертонию не излечить, потому что со временем у больного эти коллатерали вновь закрываются

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Причина болезни по китайской медицине в закупорке энергетических каналов. Воздействие на точки позволяет прочистить каналы, тем самым устранить болезнь. Если заниматься регулярно не будет причины к их повторному засорению. Если перестать заниматься этими упражнениями, то безусловно вероятен рецидив заболевания. Поэтому эти упражнения нужно будет делать постоянно, подобно утренней и вечерней оздоровительной гимнастике. Это входит в привычку и приносит радость.

----------

Aion (24.04.2019), Ersh (08.04.2011), Joy (06.11.2019), Алик (26.04.2019), Дордже (06.04.2011), Нея (18.04.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Внимание: Точка юнцюань находится на подошве стопы! (Некоторые её ищут на подъёме стопы).

----------


## Hang Gahm

Поскольку в древнем Китае не знали такого синдрома, как гипертония, в наше время для её лечения применяются методы, используемые для лечения головокружения и головной боли. И здесь важно поставить правильный китайский диагноз. Это может быть, например,синдром избытка- застой ци печени и патологический подъём ян печени, огонь в печени, сердце или желудке,либо синдром недостатка-чаще всего недостаток ци и ян почек. В каждом случае пациент должен получать различное лечение. Комплексное лечение желательно должно включать упражнения- цигун, медитация и самомассаж, массаж, диета, иглоукалывание, лекарственные растения.
Хотя приведённый выше метод стимуляции точки юнцюань и ушной раковины видится мне полезным, тем не менее он вряд ли способен излечить гипретонию у большинства больных.

----------


## Galina

Причины гипертонии бывают разные.

----------


## Майя П

> Поскольку в древнем Китае не знали такого синдрома, как гипертония, в наше время для её лечения применяются методы, используемые для лечения головокружения и головной боли.


древние не доживали в своей массе до 35 лет, болезни в пожилом возрасте - болезни цивилизации - это заслуга 20 века...структура смертности была в основном от травм.... от голода... от диких животных... надсады... в общем от тяжелой жизни... в прямом смысле...




> Я вылечил гипертонию у своей мамы двумя простыми упражнениями лечебного массажа китайской медицины. Это заболевание очень распространено в России, может этот метод кому-нибудь поможет и спасёт жизнь многим, улучшит качество их жизни.


мама радовалась, что ее сын, который занимается "не понять чем" стал добрее ....и понятнее... и АД у нее нормализовалось.... значит гипертония была от стресса.... от нарушения сна, от сухой пищи


вообще гипертония - это сборный симптомокомлекс, который бывает при 30 и более заболеваниях... например при пороке сердца - что массаж ушей вылечит порок сердца? люди которые поверят этому смелому заявлению и перестанут принимать лекарства или откажутся от операции могут потерять время, а возможно и жизнь... и  традиционная медицина благодаря таким заявлениям становится как нечто мифическое.... вредное и опасное... медвежья услуга....

Гипертонию можно лечить и она хорошо лечится в 75% случаях методами традиционной медицины... только это длительная и кропотливая работа....

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Где (или у кого) можно обследоваться на счет гипертонии, а то знаете ли мучает меня она  :Smilie:  ?
Западные лекарства почти не пью (хотя помогают), применяю лишь аспирин в очень маленьких дозах для разжижения крови.
Гипертония у меня наследственная + образ жизни + перенесенная когда то болячка

(под образом жизни я имею в виду тяжелый нервный труд, постоянные волнения, недосыпы)

----------


## Galina

> Где (или у кого) можно обследоваться на счет гипертонии, а то знаете ли мучает меня она  ?
> Западные лекарства почти не пью (хотя помогают), применяю лишь аспирин в очень маленьких дозах для разжижения крови.
> Гипертония у меня наследственная + образ жизни + перенесенная когда то болячка
> 
> (под образом жизни я имею в виду тяжелый нервный труд, постоянные волнения, недосыпы)


для разжижения крови можно использовать имбирь вместо аспирина.

----------


## Secundus

> ...Гипертония у меня наследственная + образ жизни + перенесенная когда то болячка
> (под образом жизни я имею в виду тяжелый нервный труд, постоянные волнения, недосыпы)


наследственность и болячку можно убрать цигуном и\или ТЦЦ (тайцзи цюанем),
что касается образа жизни - только менять его, иначе весь эффект от цигун\тцц будет постоянно "смываться"

----------


## PampKin Head

> для разжижения крови можно использовать имбирь вместо аспирина.


Если помогают одинаково, то аспирин дешевле.

----------


## Саша Гуменюк

Гипертония у меня с 28 лет, после вторых родов. Получается, что у меня повышенное давление было 23 года. Пока я не попробовала полечиться не таблетками при постоянном приеме, а какими-то нетрадиционными методами. Хотела свою печень уже разгрузить наконец от этой химии. А получилось, что и от самой гипертонии фактически избавилась. У меня  еще были частые кризы, это состояние просто не давало нормально работать и вообще. Получилось так, что моя подруга избавилась от повышенного давления после курса лечения в киевском институте хрономедицины « Резонанс». Но у нее вообще-то была достаточно легкая форма. Она и мне посоветовала. Лечение  проводится совершенно другими методами, нежели в обычной поликлинике.  Сначала мне провели биорезонансную диагностику по всем органам, потом подобрали настойки трав, которые подходят персонально мне, потом подобрали методом японского профессора Накатани ( это я не запоминала, просто переспросила  у врачей, когда решила написать об их методе) время, когда мне нужно принимать подобранные для меня настойки. Ну и , пожалуй, все. Прием осуществляется раз в день в течение месяца. Затем   приходишь на подборку новых трав, нового времени приема. И так ежемесячно. Я пролечилась всего 7 месяцев. Кризы прошли вообще, как и не было. Давление нормализовалось(было 160-170 на 95-100), а теперь 135-140 на 80-85 стабильно, без прием каких-либо поддерживающих таблеток. Чувствую себя просто замечательно, такое ощущение, что сбросила с себя лет пять. Появилась легкость какая-то, ушла усталость и вечная разбитость.

----------


## PampKin Head

А в чем разница то между настойками и таблетками, и там и там активные вещества? + 135-140 - это тоже не нормальное давление.

----------

Ануруддха (18.05.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

Доктор Бубновский - противоречивая фигура, но его подход работает в вопросе снижения давления.

----------


## Ануруддха

От давления помогает правильное питание (свежие овощи-фрукты, правильно приготовленные зерновые, исключение мясо-молочки) и исправление дыхания. Почитайте про дыхание по Бутейко, у Бутейко была злокачественная гипертония, которую он успешно и быстро поправил.

----------

Joy (06.11.2019)

----------

